# Bulk Dried Extract



## kook (12/3/03)

Does anyone know where I can buy bulk dried malt extract economically (in Perth, or from somewhere that will ship here) ?

In WA the cheapest I've found (sofar) is 25KG for $199! (its normally $10.50 per KG).
IMO this is a ripoff, as I know www.esbeer.com.au have it selling at $7 a KG, and most stores seem to be $7-8 over east.


----------



## GMK (12/3/03)

Kook,

Order 28kg of Bulk Liquid Malt from Grumpys.com for $85.00.

Spend over $100.00 and freight is free.

I just received my bulk malt, ordered with a Boston Cream Ale Kit and a couple of kgs of grain.

Have ordered the malt with 1 kg of Pride Of Ring wood Hop Pellets for $25.00.

I think that this represents excellent value for money.


----------



## kook (12/3/03)

Have you noticed a body difference between liquid and dried malt extract?


----------



## GMK (13/3/03)

Kook,

There is a ratio of approx 1.2 liquid malt = 1kg of dried spray malt.
I have used both.
I have found that there is little difference between the two except for cost.
The dried malt is easier to handle but can get lumpy if moisture gets to it.
If u get into bulk liquid malt - buy / use an old fermenter - snap lock lid is best as the opening is larger and invest in a honey tap. approx $30.00.
Decant from the bucket into this.
Liquid malt through a normal fermenter tap takes for ever.
Buy light malt as you can allways darken the beer with speciality grains eg crystal, chocolate and roasted Barley.

Through Grumpys - bulk liquid malt costs $3.05 per kg.
I sell this to other home brewers for $5.00 kg - which is $3.50 per kg cheaper than the HBS. 
The money goes towards the next tub and every body wins.

Also,
You haven't told me where i can get a Bob the brewer shirt like you've got yet...


----------



## kook (13/3/03)

I might look into one of those pails from grumpys then. Seems like a good deal.

As for the bob the boozer shirt, I've been told it was from "Showbits". I dont know if you have that chain of stores over there?


----------

